# Meet the gang



## dobergirl (Mar 9, 2011)

Kora








Cayden








Cass


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

wow, gorgeous dogs you have there :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## dobergirl (Mar 9, 2011)

mumof6 said:


> wow, gorgeous dogs you have there :001_wub: :001_wub:


thank you. is that a dobe i see in your avatar too?


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

yep, ive got 2

Max









and Mouse


----------



## dobergirl (Mar 9, 2011)

aww lovely dogs. I am loving the name Mouse 

good to meet you


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

dobergirl said:


> aww lovely dogs. I am loving the name Mouse
> 
> good to meet you


Thank you, you too


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

ahh they are lush pics


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Nice pics, great dogs


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

Nice, they look so gentle and well-behaved..


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

beautiful :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi there gorgeous dogs


----------

